# best food for liver



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello, Can anybody recommend the best dog food for a liver problem? My vet recommed hills l/d and I purchased it but it seems to be very bad food. I have been feeding a mixture of Wellness core and Orejin. Any help would be greatly apprecaited. Thank you very much!!


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

What's wrong with your dog's liver?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello, I am not so sure yet. The vet found nodules and said it was disshaped when looking at the ultrasound. His enzymes are high and also calcium. They did a biopsy and I am waiting the results. They said maybe cancer but they do not know yet. i am having such a bad week. We just found out less than 2 weeks ago our other dog has a cancerous tumor to big to help and now this. It is so hard to see themget old and any help I would appreciate greatly!!!


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Hello, I am not so sure yet. The vet found nodules and said it was disshaped when looking at the ultrasound. His enzymes are high and also calcium. They did a biopsy and I am waiting the results. They said maybe cancer but they do not know yet. i am having such a bad week. We just found out less than 2 weeks ago our other dog has a cancerous tumor to big to help and now this. It is so hard to see them get old and any help I would appreciate greatly!!!


I'm very sorry that you are going through all that. :frown: That must be rough.

Until there is a confirmation on the diagnosis, there is really is nothing I or anyone else can suggest to help your dog nutritionally.

Essentially, Hills l/d is a low protein diet to reduce the workload on a compromised liver. I would not call a liver with high enzyme production compromised.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you very much!! After I get the call maybe then you would be able to help?? Anything I would appreciate!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah if we knew more specifically what was going on, we might have more ideas of what you could try for your pup. Keep us posted!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone! Well I got the results and thank god no cancer!! I don't think I could handle both of my dogs with this right now. They said that the biopsy showed high copper and it could be copper disease. Does anybody know about this???? Thank you for any information!!!


----------



## Baxter (Dec 30, 2009)

*wow, that's scary!*

Sorry to hear about all the scary situations your dog has been going through! So glad there's no cancer!

Our oldest husky, also had liver issues last year (she's 15) and we were also really worried about her food and protein levels (we were on grain-free formulas). She did well for a while when we switched to cooking our own food, but it was not the right thing (and took a lot of prep time for me) for our other two dogs, another husky and Baxter the big dog around here who is young and has had digestive issues since he was rescued. 

We switched about 11 weeks ago to a food that our vet ok'd for all three dogs, called Rotations, which looks at feeding dogs on a rotational diet but with claims of digestive ease and better health through offering variety. 
Zia our oldest, who had the elevated liver enzyme issues, used to have to be bribed to eat food with treats, and now she gobbles Rotations right up, and she has really perked back up! Baxter is really doing well on it too, his messes are a thing of the past and we're happy about that! Hope that helps, I think it's worth checking out, since all the ingredients provide nutritional support. We're all glad we found it, and I don't have to bribe Zia to eat anymore and her health is better!


----------



## Mini (Jan 8, 2010)

*Thank you*

Hey guys... Mini is 16 as well, (I put her pick up). Thanks for the recommendations. That is one of the main reasons we joined this site.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you very much!!! I will check Rotations out to see how my dog is on it. It sounds like your doggies have had good luck with it. Again thank you!!


----------



## donaldo (Aug 13, 2009)

I want to know about need for nutrients that aid in the repair of damaged cells.


----------



## Baxter (Dec 30, 2009)

*Sharing ideas for better health is important!*

Hi Sasha, glad Rotations may help you too, our dogs are still really loving it and they continue to show better signs of health. The older husky is gaining traces of vitality back each week, which is of course a tremendous blessing since she is 15 years old! She's also really eating regularly, which was another problem for her in the past as well (I think she knew she had problems, and self regulated her eating before!). 

I look forward to hearing if you like Rotations too! 

Hugs and hopes you're doing better, 
Baxter :smile:


----------

